# New Ties



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

E-Z Body epoxy head teasers


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

very nice, what do you use to keep the ez body from fraying at the ends?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

The EZ Body don't unravel like most other mylar tubing. Its made out of a stiffer material.

Dean


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice...I love tying teasers and baitfish patterns.


----------

